
Hundreds of Jain youth are choosing to renounce the material world - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-48879591
======
duxup
The disconnect from family and heavy emphasis on following a guru...it's hard
not to be concerned if this is a healthy choice.

